# USA table lamp



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

I have few nice table lamps that i would like to bring to Dubai for personal use.
question is : will this work? Will getting a regular adaptor plug point be sufficient to get the lamps working?
do I also need to get a bulb made for UAE market or will the US bulb work?
looking for experts
Thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You will need to get a *converter *(*NOT *an adapter) for the lamps since they work on 120v and the voltage here is 220v. Bulbs and everything else will and can be found here.

The converter should have the US plug style on it, but if not, then you need to get an adapter. Forget about connecting a surge protector to the converter as well. 

Do a search, it has been discussed before.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

If the lamps are simple incandescent, I believe it should be easy enough to change the bulb holder and plug out to 220V version. Aces or hardware stores should have parts...

If they are adjustable power (i.e. dimmer) or halogen, then you will need a 220V-110V converter as indoMLA mentioned.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

turbinedude said:


> I have few nice table lamps that i would like to bring to Dubai for personal use.
> question is : will this work? Will getting a regular adaptor plug point be sufficient to get the lamps working?
> do I also need to get a bulb made for UAE market or will the US bulb work?
> looking for experts
> Thanks


Some fixtures come with an electronic transformer, eg for low voltage halogen lamps. Some of these transformers are rated 110-240V. It should be mentioned on the product. In that case you can just change the plug.


----------



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, its not halogen.. then what? how do i run it...


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

turbinedude said:


> Sorry, its not halogen.. then what? how do i run it...


Does it work on a regular incandescent lamp? In that case it may still work, you only have to buy a new bulb here that works on 230V and fit it in (make sure the wattage is not higher than the original bulb). 
If it works on a compact fluorescent lamp with a standard fitting you can do the same.

You only have to be careful that there is no transformer in the circuit that is not suitable for 230V otherwise it will break and/or burn out.


----------

